# New visa laws today



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Front page of Gulf News today states that there must be a 1 month gap between exiting and entering the country.




Citizens of the certain countries (listed in the next paragraph) can get a 30-day visit visa free of charge upon arrival, entitling them to stay for 60 days:

Britain, France, Italy, Germany, the Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Austria, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Portugal, Ireland, Greece, Cyprus, Finland, Malta, Spain, Monaco, Vatican, Iceland, Andorra, San Marino, Liechtenstein, United States, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Japan, Brunei, Singapore, Malaysia and Hong Kong.

After this period a visitor can extend the visit visa by a further two months by leaving the country and returning. *This can be done twice. When the third visit visa expires the person must leave the UAE for at least a month before returning.*


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Link here:

gulfnews : Visitor visas valid only for single entry to UAE, Ministry says

-


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

How would this effect the "visa runs"?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It has always been illegal to work without a proper visa, so the law is being enforced. Employers will have to sort out visas rather quicker to keep their employees in the country.

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Timberwolf78 said:


> How would this effect the "visa runs"?


Seemingly you are limited to 2, after your initial arrival, and then you have to leave for a month.

What I find confusing is you get a 30 day visa valid for 60 days ! What does that mean for the countries listed ?

So my understanding is: you can have 3 x 60 day entries (1 original and 2 renewals) and then 30 day absence.

Any comments or further insight ???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

looks to me that you're allowed 4 months in total and then you either have to have your residency done or foxtrot oscar for 30 days!


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

With tough times for the economy, this move will mean more revenue also in terms of Visa money.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> looks to me that you're allowed 4 months in total and then you either have to have your residency done or foxtrot oscar for 30 days!


How did you calculate 4 months ? I see it as 3 x 60 days =180 days.

Citizens of the certain countries (listed in the next paragraph) can get a 30-day visit visa free of charge upon arrival, *entitling them to stay for 60 days:*

After this period a visitor can extend the visit visa by a further two months by leaving the country and returning. This can be done twice. When the third visit visa expires the person must leave the UAE for at least a month before returning.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

60 +30+30, cos of the para 



> After this period a visitor can extend the visit visa by a further *two months *by leaving the country and returning. This can be done twice. When the third visit visa expires the person must leave the UAE for at least a month before returning.


But like everything here, it'll be open to interpretation - and will probably all change next week anyway!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> 60 +30+30, cos of the para
> 
> 
> 
> But like everything here, it'll be open to interpretation - and will probably all change next week anyway!


Well my res visa will be in considered in process tomorrow via our company PRO. So hopefully it wont apply to me !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

maverick3981 said:


> With tough times for the economy, this move will mean more revenue also in terms of Visa money.


How ? The govt. received money every time the visa was renewed earlier. Now there could actually be less money made due to fewer visa runs


----------



## anitabyers (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone know when this change in visa procedure will take effect? Or has it already?


----------



## Treefungus (Jan 18, 2010)

*Hi Cautious_mover*

I have looked at Gulfnews com and cannot see anywhere if we can still extend 30 days as per your comments. Im from Denmark so I am part of the excemption group but was this group mentioned in the newspaper? I am wondering if we still have this "bonus". Was there more written inside the paper? Because on the frontpage I couldnt see this extra paragraph.

Thanks in advance





cautious_mover said:


> Front page of Gulf News today states that there must be a 1 month gap between exiting and entering the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lo0py_loz (May 26, 2009)

*NEW VISA RULES:- Visit visas: New entry permits only a month after exit*

I've just discovered the new rule on Visit Visa's as read on Gulf News

(Cant post links, but it's on the first page)

Does anyone know if the UK and US are exempt from this?

Bad news for people doing Visa runs...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/37446-news-visa-laws-today.html


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Quoting from poten.com:

Anyone who is allowed to enter the UAE without a prior visa is exempt from the ruling. "Officially, you will only be able to return to Dubai after 30 days' absence. Unofficially, people of nationalities qualifying for a visa on arrival have been granted an extra 30 day visa after a visa run," says Live Work Explore | Comprehensive resident/expat info on living, working and exploring cities around the world. A UK citizen who recently re-entered the UAE confirmed that this is the case when contacted by Kipp.

This means that citizens of 33 countries - including the US, Germany, UK, France, Canada, Australia, Japan and Hong Kong - are 'unofficially' allowed multiple reentry into the UAE. In fact, a DNRD helpline operative says that this is actually official policy, and told Kipp that citizens of the 33 countries are indeed entitled to enter and re-enter the UAE as they please.


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

The link, if you're interested: 

Death of the visa run? - Poten & Partners


----------



## Vmoses (Sep 14, 2009)

^So you're saying that things are still the same for the 33 nationalities listed. What a crock bureaucracy. Why they constantly keep making changes to the visa rules is a mystery to me?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

its all a friggin joke and nothing's gonna change for the elite 34

gulfnews : Citizens of 34 nations exempt from UAE visit visa waiting period


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> 60 +30+30, cos of the para
> 
> 
> 
> But like everything here, it'll be open to interpretation - and will probably all change next week anyway!


What did I tell you - gulfnews : Citizens of 34 nations exempt from UAE visit visa waiting period - Just call me Mystic Meg!


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Visa runs still possible?*



Timberwolf78 said:


> How would this effect the "visa runs"?


I realize the rules change often. This looks clear but is it being enforced? Any info would be great since I was planning a run this weekend....


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Mac711,
I just did a visa run today at Hatta and it went fine. The only difference was that I was asked for my mobile number by the Dubai side this time.


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Visa runs - thanks.*



pantaloons said:


> Hi Mac711,
> I just did a visa run today at Hatta and it went fine. The only difference was that I was asked for my mobile number by the Dubai side this time.


Hi Pantaloons.

Thanks for the message. That's good news. Have you made more than 2 runs without 'leaving' the country? Sorry for the repeated questions but the article said they'll allow a couple of times but cracking down on repeated runs.

Thanks again.

Mark


----------



## anitabyers (Jan 18, 2010)

I also recently completed a Hatta visa run with no issues other than being asked where I was staying in Dubai.


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

If you are from the 34 countries who are entitled to a visa on entry, you can come and go as you please as many times as you want.


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Thanks again....*



Hamish said:


> If you are from the 34 countries who are entitled to a visa on entry, you can come and go as you please as many times as you want.


Dear Anita and Hamish,

Thanks to you both for the replies. I really appreciate it!

Fingers crossed.....

Mark


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Mac711 said:


> Hi Pantaloons.
> 
> Thanks for the message. That's good news. Have you made more than 2 runs without 'leaving' the country? Sorry for the repeated questions but the article said they'll allow a couple of times but cracking down on repeated runs.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark 

This was my second visa run but my third entrance visa. Also, I was past the 30 days (at 35 days, to be precise) and didn't get charged any fines. It seems the 10 day grace period is a reality, so I'd suggest people use it. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

pantaloons said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> This was my second visa run but my third entrance visa. Also, I was past the 30 days (at 35 days, to be precise) and didn't get charged any fines. It seems the 10 day grace period is a reality, so I'd suggest people use it.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


Thanks! Going tomorrow.....


----------



## Aliwife (Feb 4, 2010)

*From USA/ 60 days ?*

Thank-you cautious mover, your comments have brought me alot of hope. I am at my two week mark of my visit to Dubai. In order to stay 60 days do I need to do anything now or is it automatic. At day 30 do I complete a run? or at day 60? My husband and I are trying to buy ourselves some time until we can get our marriage license, and then we will apply for residence visa. He is a resident of UAE I am not. If I find a job here first will that help me to stay here easier?






cautious_mover said:


> Front page of Gulf News today states that there must be a 1 month gap between exiting and entering the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aliwife (Feb 4, 2010)

*leaving and re-entering.*

What is the quickest way to leave and re-enter the country from dubai. To extend my stay the first time i need instructions. should we plan this trip on day thirty or sixty?




cautious_mover said:


> Front page of Gulf News today states that there must be a 1 month gap between exiting and entering the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> looks to me that you're allowed 4 months in total and then you either have to have your residency done or foxtrot oscar for 30 days!


Uhhh sounds like my case, paid vacation at home? im in.


----------

